# Witchy Woman



## Carolyn (Oct 12, 2005)

You Decide


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 12, 2005)

HEY...wth did I do to get on this list?


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 12, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 12, 2005)

I think yer just mad that you can't have the Corky/Lexi combo...OR Fred!!!!! :gun:

I notice your own name isn't on there......:witch:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 12, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote: *


> I notice your own name isn't on there......:witch:


I was thinking the same! :laugh:

Carolyn - :brat:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 12, 2005)

:note:Woooo ooo Hoooo.....Wittttchy Wooooman...

She's got the moon in her eyeeeessss :note:

-Eagles

:witch:


----------



##  (Oct 12, 2005)

What kind of witch do you mean?


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 12, 2005)

MyBunnyBoys wrote:


> *PuterGeekGirl wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I notice your own name isn't on there......:witch:
> ...



:angelandbunny:

:kiss:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 12, 2005)

My achin' XXX if you're an :angel:!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 12, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 12, 2005)

Yea Carolyn, how come you put Pam upthere?:shock:That's just wrong.:disgust:Why aren'tyou up there? 

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 12, 2005)

Okay Tina...I'll edit it...hold on one moment.

:angel:


----------



##  (Oct 12, 2005)

I love this thread , but then again I would Im warped like that !


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 12, 2005)

By the way, my write in vote is for Carolyn!


----------



## pamnock (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm certain my kids would agree that it wouldn't be just if I wasn't included in a "witch" list  

I made sure to stick a check-mark by my name just for them 



Pam


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 13, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Okay Tina...I'll edit it...hold on one moment.
> 
> :angel:


:laugh:You almost got it right this time but take Pamnock out and put Carolyn in. :angel:


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 13, 2005)

:nonono:That's not even right. You are witchier than me. Innocent my behind.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

:shock2:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 13, 2005)

I think Carolyn forged the votes!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

onder: How do I change my vote? onder:


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 13, 2005)

Yay! Glenda won! (Carolyn paid me to post this)


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

:angel:
I Sooooo DID NOT Pay her!

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 13, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> onder: How do I change my vote? onder:




:disgust:Why Carolyn, who did you vote for and who did you decide would be better to vote for? :brat:


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Oct 13, 2005)

How come I cant vote?? I go to work and you guys have all the fun!!! 

Mygrl2k3 &lt;--------- kicking and screaming like a little kid

Cristy


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 13, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> :angel:
> I Sooooo DID NOT Pay her!
> 
> -Carolyn




Hee, hee, hee - evil laugh.


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 13, 2005)

*mygrl2k3 wrote: *


> How come I cant vote?? I go to work and you guys have all the fun!!!


LMBO Me too! However, I must say: I know, I know!!!

Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm with Raspberry on this one, 2 votes forCarolyn.



Tina


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 13, 2005)

Witches?....................Never 

lol

Nicole


----------



## ariel (Oct 13, 2005)

*mygrl2k3 wrote: *


> How come I cant vote?? I go to work and you guys have all the fun!!!
> 
> Mygrl2k3 &lt;--------- kicking and screaming like a little kid
> 
> Cristy



Me too Cristy, but some of us have to keep the world running whilst others slack off  LOL


----------



## bluebird (Oct 13, 2005)

Im disapointed i didnt make the witch list,i think i deserve it.bluebird


----------



## pamnock (Oct 13, 2005)

*bluebird wrote: *


> Im disapointed i didnt make the witch list,i think i deserve it.bluebird




Susan,

Are you able to provide any evidence to support your claim that youdeserve to be included on the list of witches? 

Pam


----------



## ariel (Oct 13, 2005)

*pamnock wrote:*


> *bluebird wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Imdisapointed i didnt make the witch list,i think i deserveit.bluebird
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Lissa (Oct 13, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> By the way, my write in vote is for Carolyn!


:highfive:I second that! Haha!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

bluebird, 

Don't be offended. This list is for the BadWitches. You and I couldn't be a part of this one. 

[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]-Carolyn[/align]


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

*mygrl2k3 wrote: *


> How come I cant vote??




Sorry! I noticed there was a glitch. It should be all set now. 

[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]-Carolyn[/align]


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 13, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> bluebird,
> 
> Don't be offended. This list is for the BadWitches. You and I couldn't be a part of this one.
> 
> ...


Well, if this list is for bad witches....My vote is definitely for CAROLYN!!!!! hehe...

:witch:


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 13, 2005)

Carolyn with her familiars.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 13, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Okay Tina...I'll edit it...hold on one moment.
> 
> :angel:










Good one, Carolyn.

Sorry, Tina, but that's too funny. Hee hee.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey! That does look like me, seniorcats! :shock:

I'm not a Witch. Sorry folks, you're one letter off.

Write-ins don't count. :no:

-Carolyn


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Oct 13, 2005)

How many times can we vote?

Razz Mommy says you need to run faster :run:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

*Gomer and Cleo wrote: *


> How many times can we vote?




Sadly, the system allows onlyonce.



But every vote counts!

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 13, 2005)

Carolyn you're cheating! You belong at the top of that list with about 20 votes as of right now! :angel:


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 13, 2005)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote:*


> Carolyn you're cheating! You belong at the top of that listwith about 20 votes as of right now! :angel:


I agree!!!!!Cheater!!!!:nonono: You did that onpurpose!!!! Although, it doesn't matter, everyonealready knows your true colors...:witch:

Sharon :bunnydance: :angel:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 13, 2005)

:laugh:You've got a good point there!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

:nonono:

Write-ins definitely don't count. Don't you try to get offtrack. I'm thinkin I need to add a few more of you!:wink:

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 13, 2005)

I think seniorcats and Starlight rabbitry need to be added! Oh, and I almost forgot, Carolyn needs to be added too. 

Of course, we don't need a poll to know who'd win if Carolyn was in it. :angel:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

Besides, it's unfair to the Real Witches if I win. But you can _Pretend_ I'm a witch.

-Carolyn


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 13, 2005)

While you are adding a few more, don't forgetyourself this time!!!  Youbelong at the top of the list!!!:blueribbon: 

Sharon :wink:


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 13, 2005)

I dunno, but it makes me think of that song!

Thanks a lot, now it's stuck in my head!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 13, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Besides, it's unfair to the Real Witches if I win.But you can _Pretend_ I'm a witch.
> 
> -Carolyn


Poor Carolyn, she's in denial.:no:


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 13, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 13, 2005)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote:*


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Besides, it'sunfair to the Real Witches if I win. But you can_Pretend_ I'm a witch.
> ...




Laughing til the tears roll!

Whose biography is this? Hm-m-m-m-m-m-m?


----------



## Lissa (Oct 13, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I'm not a Witch. Sorry folks, you're one letter off.




:laugh:


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 13, 2005)

:colors:Oh oh I know....Carolyn's right?!?

:highfive:

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

So far, it looks like it's Gypsy's biography. Then again...witches do tend to hang out together. onder:






-Carolyn


----------



##  (Oct 13, 2005)

Carolyn, 

You may have a glitch in the voting system. It appears to allow voting for multiple people.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

*6unnylov3r wrote: *


> Carolyn,
> 
> You may have a glitch in the voting system. It appears to allow voting for multiple people.




Thanks! Didn't realize it and just fixed it. 






-Carolyn


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 13, 2005)

Ahem, sending my evil bunny to straighten out your twisted notions.














Gypsy is the quietest, most mild-mannered person on the board! And Carolyn did too pay me to vote 5 times.....


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 13, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 13, 2005)

Carolyn belongs in a class of her own! 

I'm a friendly, sweet natured witch! 

These are the words I live by~

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

:vomit:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

Raspberry,





If That's not PROOF that you're a real Witchy Woman, I don't know what is! 

I see your gaining in votes!

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

:shock2:

Look how fast Raspberry's catchin up!






-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 13, 2005)

NO fair sitting on the side lines missy.Quit razzingRas and put your name up there. Or are youchicken.:disgust:

We want *Carolyn!* We want *Carolyn!*

Add you name and we'll see who wins.

Tina


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 13, 2005)

Well my vote for #1 witch would have to beGypsy! She can be a mean one when she wants to be..Trust me I know from27 years of experiances. :laugh:


----------



## Zee (Oct 13, 2005)

HEY ! I've just seen this !!!!

How cheeky can you be Carolyn !!!!!! :rofl:

My Vote goes to you my dear :witch:


Phew I only have 2 votes.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 13, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> :shock2:
> 
> Look how fast Raspberry's catchin up!
> 
> ...



HEY!!! :X

I am a NICE witch!!!





Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> NO fair sitting on the side lines missy. QuitrazzingRas and put your name up there. Or are youchicken.:disgust:
> 
> We want *Carolyn!* We want *Carolyn!*
> 
> ...




That just wouldn't be appropriate.  (It's a gimme.)

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> HEY!!! :X
> 
> I am a NICE witch!!!
> 
> ...




Yea, right! And I'm the Queen of England. :disgust:

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyLover (Oct 13, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> *RaspberrySwirl wrote: *





> HEY!!! :X
> 
> I am a NICE witch!!!
> 
> ...





> Yea, right! And I'm the Queen of England. :disgust:
> 
> -Carolyn


All hail the Queen! :England:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

*BunnyLover wrote: *


> All hail the Queen! :England:


:disgust:

As Zazu said in "The Lion King", "There's one in everyfamily; two in mine, and they always manage to ruin specialoccasions."


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 13, 2005)

:angel:I'm a nice witch too. 

Well until the trolls come out to play and thenit's:growl:. Ok, I didn't really help my case did I?:embarrassed:

Tina


----------



## Zee (Oct 13, 2005)

*:rofl:
Carolyn wrote: *


> *BunnyLover wrote: *
> 
> 
> > All hail the Queen! :England:
> ...


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> :angel:I'm a nice witch too.
> 
> Tina




I've seen you in action! Talk to theHand.



-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, I did kinda bite Dale's head offthis morning when he said something about did I really need all thisstuff. Glad he's not voting. 

Tina


----------



## Lissa (Oct 13, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Well, I did kinda bite Dale's head off this morningwhen he said something about did I really need all this stuff. Gladhe's not voting.


Spouses don't count. There is a _very_ good reason for that. 

:embarrassed:GUILTY


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 13, 2005)

Poor guy I did go pretty nuclear on him.:growl:He pretty much grabbed his list andwas outthe door.:scared::run: Guess I should apologize later.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

*Everyone feel free to vote.* 

If you don't know the people, just chose Raspberry Swirl.






-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey that's cheating Carolyn !!!

You can't tell people who to vote for !!!!!

I'm an :angel:
*
Carolyn wrote:*


> *Everyone feel freeto vote.*
> 
> If you don't know the people, just chose Raspberry Swirl.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

Okay, I take that back. You're right Zee.






Angel -- YOU??? I think NOT! 

Angels didn't make the cut for this election.

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Oct 13, 2005)

Ok, maybe my halo is down by my feet at the moment.
*
Carolyn wrote: *


> Angel -- YOU??? I think NOT!
> 
> Angels didn't make the cut for this election.
> 
> -Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

?

*This is Margaret Hamilton's very own*


*FRENCH TOAST Recipe.* 

6 eggs
1 cup of milk
2 Tbsp. rum or 1 tsp. vanilla
Pinch Salt
4 slices of whole nut or wheat bread

Beat eggs briefly in a large bowl. Stir in milk, vanilla, and salt.Soak bread in batter for at least 20 minutes or bake until bread hassoaked up all batter. Fry in preheated, buttered skillet. Serve withchilled butter and maple syrup.


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 13, 2005)

Y'allare nuts.





Tina


----------



## Zee (Oct 13, 2005)

Not as nuts as you Sweetie!!!

:scared::witch::faint:
*
dajeti2 wrote:*


> Y'allare nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 13, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> *:shock2::laugh::rofl: :rofl: so sorry... this is SOfunny... Very impartial of you Carolyn!LOL!*





> *Everyonefeel free to vote.*
> 
> If you don't know the people, just chose Raspberry Swirl.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

I was just trying to help! 





-Carolyn


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm not _casting_ my vote. I'm not playing favorites.

A favorite witch was Samantha inBewitched. Itwas an influential show, thefore-runner of other tv shows such as I Dream of Jeannie, DarkShadows, and The Flying Nun.

Rainbows! :angel:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> I'm not_casting_ my vote.I'm not playing favorites.






EveryParty has a Pooper that's why we have you

Party P o o p er



:wink:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 13, 2005)

Carolyn, you are really feeling your Wheaties today!

Laura


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 13, 2005)

arty:


----------



##  (Oct 13, 2005)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> I'm not_casting_ my vote.I'm not playing favorites.
> 
> A favorite witch was Samantha inBewitched. Itwas an influential show, thefore-runner of other tv shows such as I Dream of Jeannie, DarkShadows, and The Flying Nun.
> 
> Rainbows! :angel:


All those show were way ahead oftheir time , classics every one ,They are still being shown herein the States in rerun statis ,even my 8 year old loves them, You forgot " My Favorite Martian "another classic , along thesame theme , tho a littlederailed and a bit off topic lol ., It allboiled down to Tolerenceof something or someonedifferent , with different waysof doing things .


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 13, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> *Everyone feel free tovote.*
> 
> If you don't know the people, just chose Raspberry Swirl.
> 
> ...




*YOU CAN'T DO THAT!!!!*


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow Carolyn, maybe you're right! onder:Raspberry belongs on that list for sure!


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 13, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> ?
> 
> *This is Margaret Hamilton's very own*
> 
> ...


Ok, see, this isn't fair. Now, I NEED french toast, I REALLY, REALLY NEED it!

Jen


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

Carolyn wrote:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:shock2: Gypsy spoke!

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

MyBunnyBoys wrote:


> Wow Carolyn, maybe you're right! onder:?Raspberry belongs on that list for sure!??






_That's_ what I'm talkin about.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

RaspberrySwirl, 

You just Hush and Let SLG vote.

:USAflagwaving: 

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 13, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> RaspberrySwirl,
> 
> You just Hush and Let SLG vote.
> 
> ...





That'sjustwrong. 

Hey Slg there is another witch contest, you should check itout.



Tina

edited to add: SLG, not only do you get to vote, so does Sebastian. Have fun you two. :hug:&amp; :kiss:


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 14, 2005)

:laugh:

Y'all are toooo funny!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 14, 2005)

:shock2: CHECK IT OUT! It'sa tie!






Maybe I'll have some of my friends sign up here and cast a vote. onder:

Witch Tina, don't even think about it! :nonono: SLG would never do anything to compromise me.

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Gypsy, it's anhonor!I consider myself it the best of company!





Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 14, 2005)

Well...it was a tie. :dunno:

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD (Oct 14, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Well...it was a tie. :dunno:
> 
> -Carolyn


....but I hear that _someone_ got 20 votes and that should make _them_ the winner,.... right?


----------



##  (Oct 14, 2005)

what was that movie ,"Sisterhood of the Witch " whata formidable Team we can make LOl .

Wanna come play in my woods !?

[align=right]



[/align]


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Can we invite Carolyn over to "play"??


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 14, 2005)

Jim, 

Noooo...unless the votes are on here, doesn't count. 

I'm thinkin maybe I should've added you as a warlock. onder:

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Weneedto show her what happens tothose who disrespect the nicewitches!


----------



## JimD (Oct 14, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Jim,
> 
> Noooo...unless the votes are on here, doesn't count.
> 
> ...


I wanna be a wizard:tantrum:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 14, 2005)

My rabbits will protect me...I have a lot of rabbit feet for good luck. Not even a bad witch can take on my rabbits!






-Carolyn


----------



##  (Oct 14, 2005)

We can always let her play with the Pets !


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 14, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Well...it was a tie. :dunno:
> 
> -Carolyn




Uh, I voted twice - once at work and then at home. Itregistered the vote and made the tie and then figured out I had alreadyvoted and took it back (at least that seemed to happen). NoFair! I deserve a vote for each of those voices I constantlyhear in my head! There are at least 8 of us in here....


----------



## ariel (Oct 14, 2005)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> Ahem, sending my evil bunny to straighten out your twisted notions.




This picture scared the Begeeckers out of me when I first looked at it,and now that I look again it still spooks me!! Where the heckdid you get that from????


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 14, 2005)

I was wondering the same thing, ariel. It's a great picture! Would love to hang it over Cali's cage.

-Carolyn


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 14, 2005)

*ariel wrote:*


> *seniorcats wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ahem,sending my evil bunny to straighten out your twisted notions.
> ...






I think I did a google image search and entered evil bunny as thesearch words. It looks something like a Maurice Sendakpicture (?) Yep, I just recreated the search. I'm not surewho did the picture.

You might try here for it and other great rabbit prints

http://www.allposters.com/gallery.asp?aid=1205661015&amp;c=&amp;search=Maurice+Sendak&amp;GCID=s15100x001&amp;KEYWORD=%5BMaurice+Sendak%5D

or www.allposters.com for all subjects


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 14, 2005)

Gypsy, 

If that's the animal I get to play with, I'll be happy to go to your house.
















-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 14, 2005)

Well - Looky what I found. 






onder:

-Carolyn


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 14, 2005)

Nah I think we will be evil carolyn, you cant play with Mr.Moose, you have to play with:




he is so much cuter


----------



##  (Oct 14, 2005)

*shadow10978 wrote:*


> Nah I think we will be evil carolyn, you cant play withMr.Moose, you have to play with:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






It's Fluffy


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 14, 2005)

Lol yup it is  I love Harry Potter can you tell??


----------



## The Missus (Oct 14, 2005)

So what's the prize for winning?? And, by the way, who won????


----------



##  (Oct 14, 2005)

Ok Woman where did ya find it , ????? 

I love that .


----------



##  (Oct 15, 2005)

I voted for my mom. She has been doingsome really awful stuff to me. I know it's to help me but it stillmakes memad.

Andshe is taking me too get another brother for me. Geesh I have enoughbrothers already.

:apollo:


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 15, 2005)

Dude, it can get worse, believe me! :X

Ifyour Mom gets the scissors and yourtreatsout, and starts talking in a sweet, babyvoice, sayinghow you must be too hot, anduncomfortable... RUN LIKE HECK AND DON'T LOOK BACK! :shock:

Sebastian


----------



##  (Oct 15, 2005)

My mom did something so horrible I'mgonna have nightmares for a month. She picked me and was snuggling withme. How bad could that be right?

She carried me into the bathroom and gave me aBATH!:nonono:So if your mommy says you need a bath, run underthe couch and don't come out until she goes to sleep, trust me onthis.

:apollo:


----------



##  (Oct 15, 2005)

*The Missus wrote:*


> So what's the prize for winning?? And, by the way,who won????


The Prize isThe Winners dont turn everyoneelse into Trolls .


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 15, 2005)

Dear 'pollo and 'bastian,

The first chance you get, RUN AWAY to Tucker Town. :runningrabbit: :runningrabbit: 

I promise you, I'd *never* allow those disgusting, humiliating, annoying things happen to you. 

:no: Never, NEVER, N E V E R!!! :nonono:

Tucker Town is all about Rabbits. It doesn't really matter what humanswant in Tucker Town - it's all about what's fun and happy forLagamorphs. Humans are the minority here.

You come here, and you'll never know the feelings of being mad or humiliated or digusted Ever Again, My Babies.

Remember, the first chance you get, make a break for Tucker Town. Juststart on the way - Buck's Star will show you how to get here. Justfollow it. 

:star:

See you around.

:kiss: :kiss:


* * * * * * * * * * * * *

This Poll will close 5-7 days after people stop voting. 

:sunshine:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 15, 2005)

Dear Shadow,

Aww, look at the pretty puppy/ies! :hug:

And all those bodies they found. Good cadaver puppy. Definitely a great pet! 
(Especially helpful around your mom's house as she does have the beartraps set, so if something/one goes missing, the pup will find itfirst. Very clever!)

:highfive:


-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 15, 2005)

Hmmm.. onder:

I don't think BunnyMommy's aware of this thread.

Think I better place a call.

hone:

Afterall! Every Vote Counts!!!!


-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 15, 2005)

gypsy wrote:


> ?Ok? Woman where? did? ya? find it , ?????
> 
> ? I love that .



:rofl:

Like You Don't Know! :laugh:


:rofl:


----------



##  (Oct 15, 2005)

:witch:


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 15, 2005)

I think she found it laying on the floorboard of your van, didn't she?


----------



##  (Oct 15, 2005)

I rarely use the cards, this is my prefered oracal


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 15, 2005)

Carolyn wrote:


> [align=left]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 15, 2005)

Actually, I'mreally intocollecting this kind of stuff. Gotta have it formy spells! 







You know, puppy dog tails, frogs eyes, that sort of stuff! :witch:

Raspberry


----------



##  (Oct 15, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## ariel (Oct 15, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Iwas wondering the same thing, ariel. It's a greatpicture! Would love to hang it over Cali's cage.
> 
> -Carolyn




Oh My gawsh woman, you can't hang that over Cali's house!!! She'd have Nightmares!!! LOL


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 15, 2005)

I thought she'd like it, ariel. :dunno:

It looked like a Sandy Flemish to me. It could be Cali's cousin.

-Carolyn


----------



## Pepper (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi! Carolyn

How did you figure out who was on the witches list and who wasn't onthe witches list?I wasn't on the list so I guess it's a good thing,buton the other it might be a bad thing.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 16, 2005)

Pepper,

No rhyme or reason why I chose the others after the first two obviousones - being gypsy and Raspberry. Don't sweat not being on the list. 

* * * * * * * * *

L O O K Everyone!

Raspberry takes the Lead! :shock2: :bunnydance:

Justice is being served! 

:yes:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 20, 2005)

*Well! It looks like We Have A Winner!!*



*And the Winner of "WHO'S THE WITCH?" isRaspberrySwirl. *


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 20, 2005)

Although - that takes Nothing Away from Gypsy's Extraordinary Abilities.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 20, 2005)




----------



##  (Oct 20, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Although - that takes Nothing Away from Gypsy's Extraordinary Abilities.


ha ha I have that sign ,






Now if only I could figureout what I did with teh newbatteries I bought for the Broom .


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 20, 2005)

You folks would've died laughing if you heard SLG's reaction on the phone tonight when I told her Her Mother is The Witch. 

:rofl:

Her first word was: "SSSwwweeeeettttt!!!" then she said, "Um, Carolyn?Can you tell my mom that because I don't want to." "Surreeee, Honey!Put her on the phone!" 

When Raspberry said hello, SLG was already singing in the background, "You're the Wiittchhh! You're the Wicked Wiiittcchh!!" 

:laugh:

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Oct 20, 2005)

:rofl:that Child cracks me upLOL .


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 20, 2005)

Gypsy,

You were the FIRST one I thought of when I heard her doing that. I could hear your laugh then, and I can hear your laugh now.

:witch:

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 20, 2005)




----------



## AnnaS (Oct 20, 2005)

Congrads, RaspberrySwirl. So, can we ask you to make some magic spells?


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 21, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


>





> :laugh:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 21, 2005)

*AnnaS wrote: *


> Congrads, RaspberrySwirl. So, can we ask you to make some magic spells?




Oh God, AnnaS! Don't give her any ideas!

-Carolyn


----------



## The Missus (Oct 21, 2005)

So what's the prize???? A caldron and a cape????? Black looks good on ya' Raspberry!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 31, 2005)

Please read this card - - 

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=BL26988970


----------



## Lissa (Oct 31, 2005)

lol


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 31, 2005)

*That's right, and don't you forget it!*


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Oct 31, 2005)

Our Mommy has know Rass was a WITCH for yearsand years and years. Knew she would win, Mom says she'salways a little slow on the take off.

But Mommy also says we need to be nice and congratulate her.Rass...Cleo here, I too am referred as a witch, the other one with theb in front. Attitudes are a GOOD thing to have.

:blueribbon:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 31, 2005)

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> *That's right, and don't you forget it!*
> 
> ?




* * * * * * 

Tssssskkk... Now how's _that_ for grateful? I posted a pretty witch and look at the response. 

:disgust:

She makes me sssssick!


* * * * * * *

Gomer and Cleo,

Razz has a lot to learn if she's slow on the take off.

Gypsy can do that in a FLASH! :witch: :shock2:

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 31, 2005)

Gypsy is a witchwith experience. I however, was forced into the position and am havingto learn very quickly. You know what that means don't you??? I'll learnlots of shortcuts!


----------



##  (Nov 1, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Gypsy is a witch withexperience. I however, was forced into the position and am having tolearn very quickly. You know what that means don't you??? I'll learnlots of shortcuts!


CarefullRazz , shortcuts blow up inyour face , but if you need pointers.........................................................


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 2, 2005)

Don't warn her, Gypsy! I want her to take shortcuts.





-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Nov 2, 2005)

Looks like Razz is taking short cuts already with a new hair due........forget the sizzors (pug punnies can't spell)


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 5, 2005)

arty: This Poll is Officially Open arty:


Apparently, there is at least One member that told me tonight that they didn't vote.

I can assure you. Your vote is only known by you. I can't see what youcast, and you don't have to reply to this thread in order to vote.

So, please - everyone - feel free to vote.

:sunshine:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 5, 2005)

Carolyn wrote:


> *Everyone feel free to vote.*?
> 
> If you don't know the people,? just chose Raspberry Swirl.
> 
> ...


----------



## ariel (Nov 5, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Carolyn wrote:
> 
> 
> > *Everyone feel free to vote.*?
> ...



:rofl:  Now that's not nice.

Funny yes, but nice, no. still didn't stop me fromlaughing though, so does that mean I am as naughty as you????


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 5, 2005)

*YOU'RE MAKING MEMAD!!!*


----------



## ariel (Nov 5, 2005)

OH OH :scared:


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Nov 5, 2005)

*AhAhAhAhAhA tHiS hAs To Be OnE oF tHe FuNnIeSt ThReAdS i HaVe EvEr SeEn. LmAo:great:
*


----------

